# Washing net curtains



## Steff (Jul 5, 2011)

Any hints/tips greatly recieved please.My plan is a delicate wash for 30 minutes anyone tell me if thats gonna be ok,I dont want them to shrink to the point where my niece could hang them in her sylvanian family dolls house 

Ta


----------



## trophywench (Jul 5, 2011)

Are they cotton nets? - if so just a normal 30 or 40 degree wash.  If they are terylene etc, yes 30 degrees delicates.  Both will need ironing though no matter what they say!


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Are they cotton nets? - if so just a normal 30 or 40 degree wash.  If they are terylene etc, yes 30 degrees delicates.  Both will need ironing though no matter what they say!



whats terylene lol? my normal 40 wash takes 2hrs33mins though so seems along time for nets.

Ah Yes they are not cotton there that funny slippery stuff you said haha..


----------



## Jennywren (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Steff , i do mine on 30 degree delicate wash and then hang them straight back up , thats my tip , makes room smell nice and non creased nets too


----------



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2011)

I hand wash mine and hang them out on the line to dry - no ironing  If you do decide to iron them then be careful not to melt them if they are not cotton!


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2011)

OoOooOo im in a quandery now iron or no iron lol,ill go with no iron and see how i go x 

thanks


----------



## Caroline (Jul 6, 2011)

Have you a quick wash or a rinse cycle? I often use a cool quick wash for nets.


----------



## Old Holborn (Jul 6, 2011)

My OH also uses a Net curtain whitener.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 6, 2011)

I have never in my life got away with not ironing nets or voiles; if you hand wash you still have to squeeze em and the very fact you screw up the material in your hands causes rumples.  As it is even a low speed spin creases them IMHO.  Hubby hung em back up without just once; left it couple of days then waited till he was out and did my thing LOL

If they are ready mades will be a label telling you what heat, failing that try 'one spot' - or indeed you may decide it's unnecessary.

With me, it may be the fact that I loathe nets anyway so they have to be absolutely pristine for me to bear them; but when you live on a main rd with a bus stop outside your house, it becomes fairly necessary for propriety's sake and certainly a lot cheaper than vertical blinds!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm a net curtain loather as well..  So don't have any but when I did ex-hubby insisted

I found the best way to ensure you didn't burn them with iron..

I fold them up a couple of times, then hang them...  Then using the steam boast as I go, I run the iron over the surface without touching the fabric... I fold them as I found that have a slight thickness to them helps the steam adsorb into the netting and relax the creases out..

If attempting to iron any delicate fabric steam is a lot better, as the wet heat doesn't burn in the same manner as a hot foot plate,  The hot foot plate of an iron doesn't cool when it's on and doesn't cool as quick when switched off..  Steam how every yes can get pretty hot and cause a nasty burn, but it's cooling from the word go..  and the moisture help to cool quicker on fabrics..


----------



## Mark T (Jul 6, 2011)

Ellie Jones said:


> I'm a net curtain loather as well..  So don't have any but when I did ex-hubby insisted


I must admit I like my privacy, so I had nets put up in the house.

However, we swapped the upstairs bedrooms to blinds mostly so we could have a more effective blackout for nap-times without having to go to heavy thick curtains (which would make the house even hotter).  The only downside is that they clatter a bit in the wind.

I must admit I'm half tempted to have them downstairs as well.


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2011)

All sorted there back up looking lovely and clean now

Thanks to everyone who helped out


----------



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2011)

Steff said:


> All sorted there back up looking lovely and clean now
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped out



Did you iron them?


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Did you iron them?



 no!.....shush dont tell trophy


----------



## KateR (Jul 6, 2011)

I drip dry mine in the shower and when nearly dry, hang them back up again.


----------



## am64 (Jul 6, 2011)

nope ...never had them ....whats an iron ?


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 6, 2011)

Steff said:


> no!.....shush dont tell trophy



I can see the creases from here Steff


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> I can see the creases from here Steff



Knew i had spotted someone with a pair of binoculars


----------



## trophywench (Jul 6, 2011)

Alan, would you mind creating an emoticon that portrays a person sticking her tongue out and thumbing her nose?

Many thanks.


----------



## robert@fm (Jul 7, 2011)

If we are going to get one or more new emoticons, we need an evil-grin one -- every messageboard does.


----------



## KateXXXXXX (Jul 7, 2011)

When I had nets/lace curtains, they were polyester.  Delicates wash, tumble dry on Low, hang up warm - no need to iron!


----------

